# How to cut corian countertop for a sink



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Is this an overmount or an undermount sink? If it is overmount, you might be able to get away with a circular saw and a fine tooth blade, but I wouldn't try it personally. If it is undermount, no way.

Either way, a circular saw isn't the tool for the job. Solid surface materials are best cut and formed with a large router (at least 2hp) and carbide bits.


----------



## apt238 (Aug 19, 2006)

*cut corian countertop for sink*

It's a overmount and sink will sit on top of the countertop. Another forum said a carbide blade on a circular saw or router. I would do straight cuts of a square.

What are my concerns doing it myself. 

Thanks


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Do you have a jig saw? You can cut out that top with a jig saw without much problem. Since it is a drop in getting the cut a little off line won't show. I think Bosch has jig saw blades for plastic or solid surface.


----------



## apt238 (Aug 19, 2006)

*cut corian countertop*

I can borrow a jig saw. Do I need a carbide saw blade too?

I'm concern with which would be best for control in cutting the opening? If anyone has cut corian themselves, I would be interested in hearing your experiences.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

The Bosch blade you need is T301CHM3, but I am sure other brands have solid surface blades. That is a T style shank so you will need a jigsaw that uses T shanks. Since you are cutting out a piece of waste you can drill a starter hole for the blade to go through away from where you actually need to cut and make some practice cuts. Do not force the saw hard, let the teeth eat at their pace. If you want some material to practice on stop by a fab shop and ask for some scrap. There are several shops near me that regularly have to toss drops and shorts since they pile up so fast. 
I have machined a variety of solid surface with saws and routers with no problems. But to be honest, having access to a cnc router is the best : )


----------



## apt238 (Aug 19, 2006)

*cut corian countertop*

I got that I will need a jig saw that takes a T shank for the blade you mentioned. 

What is cnc router? Is it a special brand or are you saying a router would be a better tool to use?


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

apt238 said:


> I got that I will need a jig saw that takes a T shank for the blade you mentioned.
> 
> What is cnc router? Is it a special brand or are you saying a router would be a better tool to use?


CNC just means "computer numerical control." It is basically just a computer controlled router/lathe/mill/anything that you enter a program into, and then it makes all the precise cuts for you. He is just pulling your leg though...you will be fine with the jigsaw :thumbsup:


----------

